# Americans are...



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@garydyke i'd skip the first 30 seconds of this clip , you might implode...

May fav bit

" its for listening to the coffee..."


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Stupid?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Stupid?


Not sure the result in midlands would be much better

Im Morecambe they would should you for a magic box that capture your soul ( sorry Nej.... )


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 19, 2015)

I expected worse to be honest.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

...strangely endearing


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Quality entertainment, right there!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

There is a shop in Llandudno that has "expresso" on its menu for the last 3 years now.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Saw this posted elsewhere:

"Espresso is traditionaly a quick ('express') coffee that you drink standing at the counter. 'Expresso' is French, you will rarely hear 'Espresso' there. It may be an attempt to differentiate French coffee from Italian or just a long-lasting spelling mistake that nobody will admit.

Sorry for being "that guy" . I just thought I was in a good position to pick this up since I am French, the wifey Italian and I used to be a specialist barista."


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

"Expresso" in Canterbury cafe window for ages - now sadly changed... Always got me riled up!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

South Africa is a country though....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> I just thought I was in a good position to pick this up since I am French, the wifey Italian and I used to be a specialist barista."


Really?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Not me! That's the person who posted those comments saying he felt he was in a good position, blah blah blah!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't think there is any room to be snide about that clip. I, for one, now realise the true potential of the aeropress. All I have been doing is using it to brew coffee. I had no idea that both men and women can use it, that I can use it as a grinder and the truly, truly great insight, that I can use it to listen to the coffee. I'm definitely going to be spending much more time listening to my coffee - and I look forward to developing an addition to the flavour wheel - sound. As ever, Boots, you have done the Forum a service and brought wisdom into my life.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

This is great, made me smile.

That coffee sounds great!


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

I would start by shooting the guy with the mike.

Why should people in the street know any more about coffee than they do, say, about flour, or tomatoes?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I wouldn't have known what an aeropress was until I came on here, besides coffee is a seed not a fruit - fruit is the soft mushy bit around the seed









Lets face it, this could be the same as asking one of us what the difference between an M42 and M44 engine is - oh, don't you know?







lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> I don't think there is any room to be snide about that clip. I, for one, now realise the true potential of the aeropress. All I have been doing is using it to brew coffee. I had no idea that both men and women can use it, that I can use it as a grinder and the truly, truly great insight, that I can use it to listen to the coffee. I'm definitely going to be spending much more time listening to my coffee - and I look forward to developing an addition to the flavour wheel - sound. As ever, Boots, you have done the Forum a service and brought wisdom into my life.


I have always preferred my coffee in dubbly....

Watch spinal tap......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ridland said:


> There is a shop in Llandudno that has "expresso" on its menu for the last 3 years now.


But that's Welsh


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I have always preferred my coffee in dubbly....
> 
> Watch spinal tap......


More wisdom Boots. I have just given our local guitar shop a call and one of the guys there thinks it entirely possible to fit a sound pickup to the aeropress, capable, as he said, of 'perfect wireless range up to 30m'. He said if I called in with it he can look at the best way of digitally recording the coffee sound (if that's what I want to do). When I asked him about 'dubbly' capability he laughed in an oddly hysterical way.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Vieux Clou said:


> I would start by shooting the guy with the mike.
> 
> Why should people in the street know any more about coffee than they do, say, about flour, or tomatoes?


Maybe the clip on coffee questions is a part of a whole series that asks random strangers about flour (e.g. show picture of a sieve) or tomatoes (e.g., show picture of a can of tomatoes and a tomato plant and asks which of these do tomatoes come from) related knowledge.

Actually, one of the most important questions that he could have asked is, 'Is coffee a drink or a beverage?'.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Vieux Clou said:


> I would start by shooting the guy with the mike.
> 
> Why should people in the street know any more about coffee than they do, say, about flour, or tomatoes?


The good folk of Seattle pride themselves on their coffee culture, despite being the birthplace of Starbucks, so in some ways it is like going to Dublin and asking random people about Guinness.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> ...it is like going to Dublin and asking random people about Guinness.


They'd look at you funny and tell you about Porterhouse ya eejit!

http://www.porterhousebrewco.com/beers-plain.php

http://www.porterhousebrewco.com/beers-oyster.php

http://www.porterhousebrewco.com/beers-wrasslers.php


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I have now been educated, I never knew the pip we refer to as a coffee bean is in fact a seed and not a bean at all !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I have now been educated, I never knew the pip we refer to as a coffee bean is in fact a seed and not a bean at all !


its a fruit damn it !


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Obnic said:


> They'd look at you funny and tell you about Porterhouse ya eejit!
> 
> http://www.porterhousebrewco.com/beers-plain.php
> 
> ...












All tastes like kak to me

Like my ales and a good cider in the warmer months


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

......Really annoying????!?


----------

